# Anyone have Nismo GT titanium shift knob?



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Pics and opinions on these please? Especially if you know the differences between the normal titanium and new matte titanium finish... Are they basically silver in color? Does this knob burn a Nismo logo into your hand after sitting in the sun for several hours? Where's the best place to get them?

I have the Nismo GT in black but the outer rubber coating is starting to peel off and I want to get a replacement soon. Thanks in advance


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

arent they like over $100?
waste of money IMO

got the Trust knob that screwed right on to my shortshifter 
best shiftknob i ever had..only $30


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I don't have a gt shift knob, but I do have a nismo one, its all metal, and was black... but after about 2 years the top is starting to go silver, and yes it burns like hell after being in the sun...


----------

